# Gear suggestions



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking to buy a couple new reels this year. I want to get away from Penn because I haven't been too pleased with my last few purchases. Looking for any suggestions...

Inshore reel - Typically, I fish inshore with lightweight tackle. Normally targeting specks and reds under the dock lights. I prefer live bait to artificial. I would like to stay around the $100 range +/-.

Surf reel - Also looking to upgrade my surf fishing gear... my Penn rod is a piece of junk and the Diawa reel is a $30 knock around (but surprisingly has held up well). Probably looking to spend $200 +/- combined on both a reel and rod.

Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimano. I was a hardcore Penn guy, but the last few years I've only bought Shimano products.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano or Daiwa will fill the bill. Look at the Spheros, it is a tad over 100 bucks but it is almost impossible to kill. It will also work for your surf combo too.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out Outcast Bait and Tackle. They have a large selection of reels for you to choose from. Also, they have the annual spring sale coming up in march. You can get some great deals on pretty much anything you need there. For inshore reels, I always go Shimano. As for Big reels, It's between Penn and Shimano for different reasons. Just go look around and see what you like.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions... and yea, Outcast will probably get my business


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Take a look at the Fin Nor Mega Lite series reels. Very smooth reels with a cork drag. Durable as well!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Shimano or US Reel when it comes to inshore spinning reels are hard to beat. Got an International 30 and a 8500ss by Penn. Work GREAT but seem to be......loose. Not that tight feel you get from other reels on the market. Would I trust them to a 80lbs fish, yes! Just not smooth.

I am trying my first US Reel (spincast) now. Pretty dog-gone impressed.

The only thing that I do not like about Shimano spincast is the $$$.$$, but quality comes with a price.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Daiwa coastal maybe for inshore. I love my Cabo, but it's more than $100. You might do well looking at what's for sale on the forum to get a more expensive reel in your budget.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Inshore: Check out the shimano sedonas. Nice little reels, very good value for the buck. Nice smooth drag and gearing. For the rod, basspro has some good winners. these are some nice rods for the money: http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Micro-Lite-Graphite-Spinning-Rods/product/10204875/-1645729 or http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...Graphite-Rods-Spinning/product/44529/-1028379 or you also have your good old ugly stick lites. 

For Surf: A sphero's is ok, not incredible but its pretty durable. Drags are just ok. I actually think the new Penn Battle's look pretty good with the ht100's but I definitely understand the reluctance. Daiwa's exceler line looks very good as do the emblem pros. St. Croix surf rods are pretty sweet too. Hope that helps a little. I've got a shimano baitrunner 6500 I use which is very good but kind of a buggar for cleaning. I want a second lighter reel for a secondary reel so I'll be looking too.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

If you decide to make one yourself, I suggest you get 2/0 circle hooks, 60# leader material, a package of regular swivels and a package of snap swivels. Just look at the pre-made rigs in the tackle shop and match everything up to that.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I've used Shimano and US Reels, but my favorite is Okuma spinning reels - most bang for you buck.

The Inspira is more reel than any other brand for around $100. I dropped off my kayak (unnoticed) and let it soak all day. I came back and found it on the way home - no problems 5 years later, still smooth and tight (no extra maintenance.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

If I am fishing baitcast reeels I dont buy nothing but Shimano but I have had really good results with Daiwa spinnig reels. They seem to be a bit more corrosion resistant than some of the others but they will all corrode if you dont take care of them. Lately I have been using the small pflueger's on my ulta-lite and have been real happy with them, just dont get the really cheap models. You can get a decent one for about a hundred bucks. Put them on a 7' lite action St Croix rod and you have a great light trout outfit.


----------

